# [H] Massive clearout [W] £££/Tau/Necrons



## Eth K3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Ive recently been having a big clearout, and this now means my Guard are going for my new projects.

For trades, i will consider Tau/Daemons/Necrons (trading in your favor, ideally BNIB or on sprues, but anything considered)

Prices Do Not include postage, as there are obviously differences in pricing between posting UK and international. Drop me a message for any more info.

Ive also got - 12 Guardsmen on sprues and 4 x HWT boxes (so thats enough to make 4 HWTs, or far more if used properly)

The black Valkyrie was a project i started, but ran out of time.

There are 2 of the Kr valkyrie carriers (they each hold 2 Leman russ, 2 chimera/hellhound, a valkyrie and 40 infantry.

Plenty of bits will be done with the lot, including all the parts (on sprues) needed to finish the Leman russ Chasis.







































































Green Leman Russ (far left, pic 1) - RRP - £31, My Price - £17.50 
Camo green Leman Russ (pic 1) - RRP - £31, My Price - £17.50
Camo green & White Leman russ (pic 1) - RRP - £31, My Price - £17.50
Camo Blue & Grey Leman russ (pic 1) - RRP - £31, My Price - £17.50
7 HWTS (pic 1) - RRP - £55, My Price - £30
Rest of infantry in 1st picture (pic 4 as well) - RRP - £180, My Price - £90[


Chimera Left (pic 5) - RRP £22.50 - My Price - £12 -Sold 
Chimera Middle (pic 5) - RRP £22.50 - My Price - £12 
Chimera Right (pic 5) - RRP £22.50 - My Price - £12 -Sold 
Chimera Front, needing repair (pic 5) - RRP £22.50 - My Price - £8 


Baneblade (pic 6) - rrp, £70, My Price - £40
Yellow Scheme Leman russ (pic ) - RRP - £31, My Price - £17.50
Camo green & White Leman russ (pic 7) - RRP - £31, My Price - £17.50
Camo dark green Leman russ (pic 7) - RRP - £31, My Price - £17.50
Grey Basilisk (pic 7) - RRP £31, My Price - £16
Blue Basilisk (pic 7) - RRP £31, My Price - £16
Hellhound (pic 7) - RRP £31, My Price - £16
Unfinished Russ with parts to finish (Pic 7) - RRP £31, My Price - £20


Vendetta Left (pic 8) with KR Case - RRP, £41+25. My Price - £40 Total 
Vendetta Right (pic 8) with KR Case - RRP, £41+25. My Price - £40 Total Sold 
Valkyrie in pieces (pic 8) - £15 -Sold 


16 HWTS (pic 9) - RRP - £118, My Price - £64
Rough Riders (pic 9) - RRP - £54, My Price - £25
Rest of infantry from Pic 9 - RRP - £162, My Price - £80


----------

